# Horse forum's next top model horse (back by request)



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Neat! can they be customized?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep  Bonus points if they are....


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll get some this evening....San they be sort of rare? Also, what about scratches...?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't care, just as long as they meet the comp catagoris.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I mark my place on foal, mare and foal, and mare.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

*walks onto catwalk*


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh ..wait...lol...you meant like actual models..


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Sooo pretty, but by MarleaWarlea's request it is a MODEL horse comp lol. So sorry! I wouldn't have brought it back up, but it was requested .


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

lol,it's okay...lol.Good luck to those who participate..I did..I lost..hahahahhaa


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww, just a simple mis reading. It is funny that the person that requested it hasn't entered yet :/ If she doesn't, I will just get a mod to delete it as I didn't want to do it.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh... sorry.... my camera isnt working at the moment but you will have your photos with in the next 2 days... im really sorry i didnt know that you really didnt want to do it.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

No its fine. I wanted to do it for you but didn't want to do it in myself. Lets face it, no one is entering, only one entry, you possibly, you win lol.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh goody lolz


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

HAha yeah, I don't think anyone else is going to enter  We will just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

So mine aren't excatly pro lol, had fun taking the photos, wish I had a backdrop lol if I have time before the 8th may take them outside  but it's dark now

1. Mare


















2.stallion



























4.foal









5 mare and foal









6. herd of horses









haha my collection  this is nothing special it's just model horses I have collected over the years


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

hahah and my No 1 mare has had some surgery lol


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

I dunno if I've done this properly, but.

Class 1, Mare.










Class 2, stallion.










Class 3, gelding.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yep thats right. Thankyou for entering.


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> yep thats right. Thankyou for entering.


Can I enter more than one horse in each category? If so I might go snap some shots of some of my others.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah sure why not. No one else is entering


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

My gelding, Joker.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I am sorry but it is for Plastic Model horses. Im very sorry but that is what was suggested.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok i've taken the pics.... just gotta find my computer addapter.... really sorry


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't be sorry!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

grrrr.... still cant dind the pics


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its ok, I will keep it open .


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ohhh thanks


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its all good  You requested it, you going to enter it!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yes sir!! i mean miss lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You callin me a dude now?! Now thats not very nice. After all I ahve done for you! (which is only make a contest for you) lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok i have found SOME pics, not the best but who cares lol



first is show jumping


second is stallion


third is herd of horses/ scenic shot/ background and horse


forth is scenic shot 


hope you like


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Perfect  

The fairies made me cry  It reminds me of my little sister, my fairy.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

2.stallion
A safari Lipizzaner, Customized by me to a Dapple gray Andalusian named ''Palomar''


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^ That is so cute!


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

Okay, here are some other entries for me!

Mare:





































Stallion.





































Pony.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

neatness!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

bump!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oooops sorry marlea! I have been caught up with school, work and comps so give me a few ok?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

this was meant to end more then 2 weeks ago!


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

I'm really devastated.. my mom knocked my black and white pinto pony that I entered off it's shelf and broke it's leg.. urgh! I know it's silly to be so upset about it, but I really like that one.. I'm going to super glue it back on but it isn't the same =/


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh you poor thing 

i love my breyers etc i would almost cry if i was you


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't cry if mine get knocked over. It's my dad who SCREAMS at me like I did something completely wrong


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

If they just get knocked over I'm not too upset (unless it's a mint condition one.. which generally aren't out in the first place..) but it's just the fact that the entire hind leg is now broken off that upsets me. Urgh.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i nearly scramed at my lil bro when my breyer QH mare got a scratch on her muzzle when he dug his nail into her muzzle  (nothing that a black texta cant fix!)


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah, just breaking


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lolz, this is getting of subject!

we need a winner lolz


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I know it was Marlea! When your in year 10 and realise how many assignments and assessments you get, you will understand! I have not had the time to decide the winners. Please please please be patient!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

pintotess- i was not getting angry with you, im sorry if thats what you thaught


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its fine. Just remember I have a life aside from HF and it is very busy at the moment with homework ect. and my horses for that matter


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah same here...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah wait till you get to the school certificate stage! then thats when you start stressing lol. I bet HSC is worse!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

HSC... uh im not too sure


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nah you wouldn't until your in year 12! I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

getting of topic again


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah lol


----------

